# Does a website to browse the ports collection exist?



## Savagedlight (Aug 13, 2012)

I've looked around a bit for a website to browse the FreeBSD ports collection, much like I would when exploring from the command line. Something which lets me search the ports tree and browse by category.

I know of freshports, and as awesome as that site is, there doesn't seem to be any way of browsing the entire ports collection.

Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 13, 2012)

Nevermind, I am blind.
It was a somewhat hidden link on the right-hand side menu. 
http://www.freshports.org/categories.php


----------



## mousaka (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe I do understand your question the wrong way, but I think the FreeBSD project site offers this information in the desired way. You can e.g. browse ports by category: listed by locigal group.

mousaka


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Something which lets me search the ports tree and browse by category.


Perhaps you have some special definition of "browse", or you just missed it on the site, but FreshPorts does have that ability. It's awkward to find, but the fourth short red bar down (on the right hand side) says "Ports" and has a link for "Categories".


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 13, 2012)

The 'ports' header at bsdstats.org is working again; you may be interested in its detailing of how many machines reporting use a certain port ( may give  a hint indirectly of the port's usefulness etc...)


----------

